# New Pompano Killer...CUI Blank



## Pompano Joe

I've had a lot of questions about the CUI fiberglas blank. Takes some getting used to, but it definitely catches fish. Jim Callahan and I walked out of The Rod Room in OBA a day apart with the same blank...yellow 10 foot one-piece CUI. We were both looking for the same thing: Light weight, easy to load, catches fish. I followed his lead wrapping a very simple and light rod. Nothing decorative here...single under and over-wrap on Pac Bay Minima guides, Fuji graphite reel seat and butt cap. Takes light tackle surf fishing to a whole new level. Perfect, IMHO, for our type of surf fishing on The Gulf. I'm trying a couple of different reels: Ambassadeur Revo STX lowpro, gen. 1 I scored from "Tha Fish"; and, a heavily modified Ambassadeur 5500 C3 I build a couple of seasons ago. I believe Ron Trine is also carrying these blanks. Here are a few pics for grins!


----------



## Chris V

I've been looking at those myself Joe. I don't _need_ to build anything else but....

What price are those blanks? What weight range does yours have?


----------



## dsaito

Chris I think they're like 40 bucks if I remember right


----------



## steelhead

Great feedback. I was thinking about getting one, which would double as a king rod for the pier and a pomp rod for the surf.


----------



## cajun creationz

what is the butt diameter..and dang thats yellow..im gonna need someone to paint it if i get one..know anybody?


----------



## cajun creationz

f1f-101..is this the blank


----------



## cajun creationz

wow ...0.68 butt ..im in


----------



## ironman172

cajun creationz said:


> what is the butt diameter..and dang thats yellow..im gonna need someone to paint it if i get one..know anybody?


strip the yellow off, to a pretty brown fiberglass (natural)...I have a stripped cui blank and it is nice:thumbup:


----------



## cajun creationz

ironman172 said:


> strip the yellow off, to a pretty brown fiberglass (natural)...I have a stripped cui blank and it is nice:thumbup:


i was just messing with joe..im a painter..thinking about stripping it and going some kind of blue..gonna get 2 i think and cut 1 to 8'10-8'6 for throwing cigs from the pier..might leave that one the original brownish/black


----------



## Pompano Joe

Chris V said:


> I've been looking at those myself Joe. I don't _need_ to build anything else but....
> 
> What price are those blanks? What weight range does yours have?


Hey Chris, Dsaito is right. I think I got out the door for around $50, but I always round thinks up. 2 to 3 ounce is the sweet spot for me. I lost my last 3 today and it got really wacky with a 4 until I made some adjustments. It will throw a Gotcha a mile! The rod is plenty strong, too. Landed a couple of huge Southern Stingrays over the past couple of days. The tip is very similar to the 10 foot Stellar Light I got from you. Both are totally outcatching my 12' graphites right now.


----------



## Pompano Joe

cajun creationz said:


> what is the butt diameter..and dang thats yellow..im gonna need someone to paint it if i get one..know anybody?


What...you don't like yellow???


----------



## barefootin

I always thought I would like a rod that could throw up to 3oz. for setting fleas and could also get some distance with a 1/2oz. jig. Think this rod could work?


----------



## Pompano Joe

barefootin said:


> I always thought I would like a rod that could throw up to 3oz. for setting fleas and could also get some distance with a 1/2oz. jig. Think this rod could work?


Definitely!


----------



## jcallaham

barefootin I tried casting one of the jigs I bought from you with it and ,well,not so good.
It is really happy with 2 or 3 ozs. when the fish are there, this thing stays bent,not much chance for experimenting.


----------



## dsaito

ironman172 said:


> strip the yellow off, to a pretty brown fiberglass (natural)...I have a stripped cui blank and it is nice:thumbup:


Does anyone know this for a fact ? I like the old school look of brown fiberglass rods


----------



## lowprofile

It's good to see these blanks getting a attention. I've had my 13fter for 7 years and love it! 

Nice job on the build Joe! Super clean and simple!


Mines black.


----------



## jcallaham

I've been thinking about getting one of the14'ers. But I have a few too many long rods as it is. That picture makes me wanna head over and get a blank.


----------



## pompano67

I'm telling ya , that rod is bad to the bone!!! I'm thinking Jim should just give me his..haha


----------



## Pompano Joe

pompano67 said:


> I'm telling ya , that rod is bad to the bone!!! I'm thinking Jim should just give me his..haha


You could have taken mine in trade today for that Revo...oh wait, I don't have the Revo! What exactly did you trade me for the Wasabi. Gosh! I need to go back and take horse-tradin' 101 all over again.

Watch out for this guy PFF'ers. This guy is shrewd!


----------



## pompano67

Pompano Joe said:


> You could have taken mine in trade today for that Revo...oh wait, I don't have the Revo! What exactly did you trade me for the Wasabi. Gosh! I need to go back and take horse-tradin' 101 all over again.
> 
> Watch out for this guy PFF'ers. This guy is shrewd!


 
A sling shot ,2 tic-tacs,and half a milkyway....lol:whistling:


----------



## weedline

can anyone give me a rough price on the 13ft and a place that carry these blanks between pc and orange beach or some model #s


----------



## cajun creationz

rod room in orange beach has them..this exact blank doesnt come in 13ft..they have another model in 12 and 14 ft for 35 and 39 dollars


----------



## Pompano Joe

Ron Trine, Rod & Reel Depot, has them locally in P'cola. You'll have to call to see what specific blanks he has in stock.


----------



## jcallaham

weedline said:


> can anyone give me a rough price on the 13ft and a place that carry these blanks between pc and orange beach or some model #s


I just wanted to say that Weedline was the Pff member that got me golng on this CUI rod thing. He mentioned in another thread that a fiberglass rod would outfish a graphite rod when using set rigs for pomps. Man was he right. I haven't caught a lot of pomps this spring ,however all of them but one came on this rod. As,well as several reds,black drum and whiting and a few rays. something about the super soft tip makes this fiberglass rod a fish catching machine,when using set rigs. Thankyou Weedline.
Do you know of a rod that won't catch hard heads?


----------



## cajun creationz

My interpretation of how cui should have designed these blanks


----------



## steelhead

cajun creationz said:


> My interpretation of how cui should have designed these blanks


 That style (plate seat, etc.) is exactly what I would like to have on the CUI. Did you wrap that rod?


----------



## cajun creationz

javy wrapped it ..i take credit for the design


----------



## givnupfreshwater

*Cui*

Nice looking combo.....what type reel is that? How does it do for kings?


----------



## cajun creationz

its a 4000 daiwa procyon..it has caught 2 huge reds while snobbling for kings..gonna put it and the rod to the king test tomorrow..i can tell by just the action that its gonna be a cig slingin fool


----------



## ThaFish

cajun creationz said:


> My interpretation of how cui should have designed these blanks


Nate that combo is seriously stunning. I'm pretty jealous. Haha.


----------



## jcallaham

that thing looks really good. Actually a piece of art.
I had mine built so I could throw it in the back of truck and not worry about messing it up.

very versatile blank


----------



## cajun creationz

i hear ya jim..but i baby all my stuff until the line starts screaming..then all that goes out the window..but i gotta always be different..i guess its growing up in the car show scene


----------

